
Text-Only TC - huluser
https://www.medium.com/@fairpixelsco/redesigning-techcrunch-650a13786d5b
======
ro-laren
I’ve seen a bunch of these “Text Only [x]” demos and they are all much better
than the original site for use on mobile. Perhaps it’s time more publishers
started simplifying their sites drastically- they could still have ads which
might actually be more successful if they load quickly...

